# Percy



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

My birthday is Monday 
so my mom went out with Marshall yesterday and bought me a ringneck dove, I'd been begging for Sonny an Indian Ringneck at our family friends store for months so they thought it would be HIGHlarious to give me a "ringneck" dove instead v.v;

turns out I love her bunches XD
we named him/her Percy because although our friend did her needle thing ((Shes a lovely woman...bit loony...but lovely none the less  )) she isn't sure if its a boy or girl and Percy isn't old enough to start strutting around like the males do

so here's Percy ((if its a boy or Persephone's if its a girl lol XD ))


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Pretty, pretty!!! Happy birthday to you! Wishing you a memorable, wonderful day and a year ahead that is full to overflowing with blessings!! xoxo


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Happy birthday and congratulations on the new family member


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

:cake::birthday: to you,:birthday: to youarty:. Hey if it is a gril you can call her Percyet.


----------

